# What's Outside Your Window?



## Harlequin (Apr 25, 2011)

I was just outside taking pictures of my cat doing things when I was like "oh, hey, what if...", and then this thread was born! Another forum I visit had this thread a few years ago and I just started a new one, but I'm also curious as to what sort of places tcoders live in, too! I bet we have some interesting places!

This is what I see outside of the front door:











(yes that is my thumb in the corner, sue me)






This is what I see outside of the back door:

















This is my cat:







What's outside your window?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 25, 2011)

wtf Harlequin. Why does your area look so good.

You know what;s out my window. A BIG ASS TREE. that's all I see.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 25, 2011)

Wargle said:


> wtf Harlequin. Why does your area look so good.
> 
> You know what;s out my window. A BIG ASS TREE. that's all I see.


He's in Wales.

Outside: a parking lot with 5 garages, our measly garden and the infants school.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> He's in Wales.
> 
> Outside: a parking lot with 5 garages, our measly garden and the infants school.


You saying that and looking at your avatar made me chuckle.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks pretty but it's pretty lame, not going to lie. :P


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 25, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> It looks pretty but it's pretty lame, not going to lie. :P


Didn't think you were in the Valleys.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 25, 2011)

A rose bush. Like, right there in front of my window. Guess I'm not getting burglared through that way. :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 25, 2011)

It's dark atm so I'll update tomorrow with pictures, but I can reveal that I live behind a trainline. It's fugly around here.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> Didn't think you were in the Valleys.


Yeah, I've always lived here. Not in this house, this house is like, a month ago, but I've always lived in this village. Right now I'm on the outskirts, though, and I used to live right in the middle.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 25, 2011)

Hahaha, I love how _Welsh_ the bit of Wales you live in looks, Harle XD

I'll post a picture or two when it's not dark out, but I (at home-home, when I'm in Devon) live on a massive hill. Like, proper massive. I told opal how massive it was and he was all "hurr, I'm from Slovenia, I know about hills" and then he was shocked at how massive it was.
Also, you can see the sea from my garden. I sometimes forget that not everyone can do that.

At Canterbury-home, you can't see much outside my bedroom window, but the street outside my house is very pretty.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 25, 2011)

A singular tree, mainly the leaves upon it.

No place like home amirite! *waves tiny flag*


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 25, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Hahaha, I love how _Welsh_ the bit of Wales you live in looks, Harle XD
> 
> I'll post a picture or two when it's not dark out, but I (at home-home, when I'm in Devon) live on a massive hill. Like, proper massive. I told opal how massive it was and he was all "hurr, I'm from Slovenia, I know about hills" and then he was shocked at how massive it was.
> Also, you can see the sea from my garden. I sometimes forget that not everyone can do that.
> ...


well I am in Wales! What else would it look like? :P To be honest, I sort of assume everywhere is like this until I remember that it's not! :P

I live really near this horrible hill, it's not even that steep but no one I know has EVER got used to walking up it, it's insane!

EDIT: also it's interesting how you say that, because my grandmother said that it reminds her a lot of Germany :P


----------



## spaekle (Apr 26, 2011)

well, the view outside my dorm room: 





lol CCAD. I couldn't find my camera so I took crappy DSi photos. |:c

I also opened the screen to take the photos and when I shut the screen back there was a bee on the inside. and I shut the window completely so now it's trapped between the screen and the window and I'm going to be shitting bricks all night hoping the bee doesn't get in DB


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 26, 2011)

garden, a little path and more garden. and rain. the wind is gusting around here in nu zooland. and a magnolia tree, this purple  flower i cant name and grass.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 26, 2011)

I have three windows in the room I'm in at the moment. One of them shows me the sky. And nothing else. One of them has an air conditioner in it. One of them is a set of doors. With glass in the middle of each. Overlooking the lower garage. Because when we moved here, my parents thought it would be fun to have a balcony there, even though it's the worst spot in the house to have a balcony on. We never got one. So instead we just make jokes about it and call it the door to nowhere. From it I can see a tree. And another tree. And another tree. And I think there's a tree between those, but it's a double door, so I can't see it.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Apr 26, 2011)

I see the cul-de-sac that I live in, and two ducks swimming in a pond in our back yard.

Oh, and a goose on the roof.


----------



## Flazeah (Apr 26, 2011)

The opposite side of my hall of residence, a small green and some trees that are largely blocking my view, behind which the neighbouring hall of residence is visible.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 26, 2011)

The side of another part of the hall, a road, the space between the halls and the road, and a row of houses that have been undergoing exterior renovation for years. That's about it really. Oh, and the very top of a uni building over the houses.

From the kitchen you can see another bit of the road, a church, a supermarket and a (fairly) big hill.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 26, 2011)

Hooray Spaekle! You posted pictures :D Come on, guys, this is meant to be a visual thread! D: (Not that it isn't fun hearing descriptions!)


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 27, 2011)

uh uh well it's kinda boring outside my house, hrml.






This is the back porch view, and mostly what I see from my bedroom window, but there's a bug screen that I can't move over that.






From the front step! Kinda boring, really.






And then mountains.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 27, 2011)

Why is there a tent? o.o


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a car garage/gazebo thing, though I have used the one my parents own as a tent before.


----------



## H-land (Apr 27, 2011)

[DORM ROOM WINDOW VIEW]

Beneath a blue yet cloudy sky,
Budding trees and still-green pines
And more than, that a verdent lawn
Give proof that at last, spring has sprung.
Yet in this land of clouds and hills,
It was not freely flowing rills
Nor flowers opened to the sun
That hinted at the season's dawn.
Why I am sure of what I know
Is all the pollen. (Damn my nose.)


----------

